# squats, legs wont grow?



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

ive always had tiny legs, literaly bone basicly, i've manages to put some muscle on them with 5x5 squatting for the last 8 months, however i still look like i have smaller legs then the avrage joe that doesnt even train legs..

any tips? thoughts? somone said it might be that my legs dont respond well to 5x5 and to try higher reps instead, would that be of any use? if so 8-10 10-12 or 12+ reps?

current leg routine;

back squat 5x5

leg press/front squat 3x5

*hamstring exersize*

calf press 4 x 12


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

if your doing back squat at 5x5 then try doing your leg press at a higher rep range (12 reps) then finish off with one set of very slow and controlled 20 rep leg extensions.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

squat 5x5 3 x week monday go heavy around 75-80% of 1rm then weds go a tad lighter (10%) less , then friday 75-80% again but add a little bit more weight even if its only 2kg then monday that is new squat weight so each workout you increase the weight .


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

You could pyramid mate?

My legs grow best with something like:

Squats 5x12,10,8,6,6

Leg Press 4x8-12

Leg Curls 4x6-10

Calve Raises 3x15


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Try doing higher reps i sometimes go as high as 20 reps, 5x5 is mainly a stregth routine without much size,plus give hack squats ago.


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

Defo just try different rep ranges and workout routines as suggested mate, you have to find out what works for you, it's very specific to the individual how you respond to lifting.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

20 rep squats always shake things up for my legs if you use the same weight that you do 12 reps then rest pause the whole way up to 20. 1 set would probs be a good place to start.


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Stick with 5x5 just go heavier maybe?


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Try doing higher reps i sometimes go as high as 20 reps, 5x5 is mainly a stregth routine without much size,plus give hack squats ago.


I don't mean to kick off mate, but your views on 5x5 is incorrect, it's actually good for both size and Strength, look for the Rippetoe Rep Continuum


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

One heavy all out mega set of 20reps!


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Do 20 reps squats for a week mate hahaha.

Brilliant workout that. Google it if you need a routine for it


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

JoePro said:


> I don't mean to kick off mate, but your views on 5x5 is incorrect, it's actually good for both size and Strength, look for the Rippetoe Rep Continuum


It does lean more towards strength than size, you will get a cross over of both, but for more size higher reps are the way to go


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Get on the leg press & use a higher rep range.


----------



## Franko1 (Nov 19, 2008)

Personally i find my legs respond better to high reps.

Try supersets aswell maybe.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i see the old grannys in my gym getting taught to do 20+ reps to tone up and make their thighs smaller so their big old fanny flaps can dangle in the wind again 

plus ive got 27 inch thighs from doing 5x5 triples doubles and singles .


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

uhan said:


> i see the old grannys in my gym getting taught to do 20+ reps to tone up and make their thighs smaller so their big old fanny flaps can dangle in the wind again
> 
> plus ive got 27 inch thighs from doing 5x5 triples doubles and singles .


You may well have 27 inch thighs from doing 5x5 etc, and thats great because they work for you, but as the op has said 5x5 is not working for him, so in that case he should try something different ie, higher reps.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

how much do you weigh?

have you got a pic?

how is the above relevant? it will let me see how you are built at present and what size you are.

there's a big difference between getting a stocky 5ft 9 guy to grow than someone who is 120lbs and 6ft 5


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> It does lean more towards strength than size, you will get a cross over of both, but for more size higher reps are the way to go


Explain to me how my legs are out of proportion to my body and all I do is squat 5x5 heavy...

I know we react to things differently, but 5x5 is awesome for size and strength, if you go to 3 reps that's just strength. I don't really think 12-20 reps is good for growth myself, maybe 8-12, but thats high reps to me.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

JoePro said:


> Explain to me how my legs are out of proportion to my body and all I do is squat 5x5 heavy...
> 
> I know we react to things differently, but 5x5 is awesome for size and strength, if you go to 3 reps that's just strength. I don't really think 12-20 reps is good for growth myself, maybe 8-12, but thats high reps to me.


I never said just do 20 reps that was just an example, 5x5 are not working for the op, so why keep doing it, he might grow on 8 reps or 10,12 15, he wont know untill he trys, i myself go as low as 1 rep every now and then or sometimes i do over 25 reps, but my average rep range is between 12-6


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> I never said just do 20 reps that was just an example, 5x5 are not working for the op, so why keep doing it, he might grow on 8 reps or 10,12 15, he wont know untill he trys, i myself go as low as 1 rep every now and then or sometimes i do over 25 reps, but my average rep range is between 12-6


Rightyo thats better haha.

Sorry mate.

But I posted a routine on here like that a while a go man on this thread... My legs grow like, off anything I could run and my legs grow, but my shoulders wont grow.. We all have overpowering body parts I guess.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

maybe the op should state how often he trains legs and is he really pushing himself whilst squatting ? i would still suggest 5x5 but squatting 3 days of the week like i said in my first post .

reason for the op not progressing whilst on 5x5 is not enough weight or not adding weight week by week or not squatting 3 x week perhaps doing these will fix the problem or perhaps 5 sets of 12 10 8 6 4 may make his legs grow


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Overall - If your getting stronger your growing..


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2011)

If youve got the balls. Do Smolov.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

sorry for such late reply - was out doing my dirivng theory test, passed btw 

currently my squats 120kg 5x5, yeah thats me trying.

was thinking of dropping to about 100 and maybe trying 4x8 or 4x10 possibly for a while, if still nothing brilliant, then maybe try and mix it up more


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

congrats on yer theory . how bout you go for 4x6-8 @ 120kg ?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

cheers 

might try 4x8 on 120, although im doubtfull i'd beable to push that much haha, might try the 8-10 rep range for awhile and a finish set of 20reps and see how things go


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Just mix it up mate! See what works


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Just keep progressing on the weights. If you are lifting heavier and heavier your legs will get bigger. It's your muscles that are lifting the weight and more muscle moves more weight. I have the same problem with my legs but I just keep trying to lift more and more weight with squats and slowly they are growing. It's funny that people say some reps are for strength and some for muscle but I think this is only true for single reps for multiple reps strength gains will equal muscle gains.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Are you eating enough to allow growth. You can change rep ranges and increase the weight on the bar as much as you like but if the diets not sufficient you wont grow.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

ANGLIK said:


> Are you eating enough to allow growth. You can change rep ranges and increase the weight on the bar as much as you like but if the diets not sufficient you wont grow.


no probelms with upper body gowing..


----------



## unit (Jul 27, 2009)

i used to squat heavy to 90 degrees and my legs didnt really grow, left my ego at the door, squat all the way down as far as i can go, slowly built up strength and now legs are growing very quickly on 5x5 routines. to mix things up every now and again i drop the weight slightly from my 5x5 and go for 3 sets of 10, will get like 10 8 8 but kills your legs. full range of motion will help with growing legs if your struggling to find what works for you now (waits for someone to tell me how they have 30inch legs doing half squats haha)


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

unit said:


> i used to squat heavy to 90 degrees and my legs didnt really grow, left my ego at the door, squat all the way down as far as i can go, slowly built up strength and now legs are growing very quickly on 5x5 routines. to mix things up every now and again i drop the weight slightly from my 5x5 and go for 3 sets of 10, will get like 10 8 8 but kills your legs. full range of motion will help with growing legs if your struggling to find what works for you now (waits for someone to tell me how they have 30inch legs doing half squats haha)


Full Squats or GTFO


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> One heavy all out mega set of 20reps!


My God.There is another member here who understands the prerequiste for muscle growth.


----------



## unit (Jul 27, 2009)

haha and since i started training atg legs are what i look forward to training the most each week!


----------



## arnoldisnumerou (Jan 7, 2009)

agree with the 20 rep idea. google the 20 rep squat routine. i can't fault it on personal results and 5x5 wasn't productive as i'd hoped for me


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

20 reps squats are cool, but remember work up to it, dont feel you have failed cos you only got 15 etc. Just put a weight you can squat for ten hard reps on your back, but do 20 reps with it, after 12 reps you will be breathing hard, after 15 you will be trying to get in air through the hole in your skin and by 20 you will be fubar'd


----------



## gokiddo (Mar 1, 2011)

what is 5 x 5 triples, doubles, singles?

I find doing pre-exhaustion on leg extension has given some growth, then doing good quality, deep squats..past 90 degrees...


----------



## ardsam (Jul 30, 2008)

5x5 is 5 sets 5 reps


----------



## artful_dodger87 (Mar 4, 2011)

do you lot actually squat more than once a week, i hate it!! my left knee is goosed from playing football and im scared incase it goes


----------



## artful_dodger87 (Mar 4, 2011)

do you lot actually squat more than once a week, i hate it!! my left knee is goosed from playing football and im scared incase it goes.


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

Isometric and slow contractions.

Works for me, especially on my calves.


----------



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

Fully agree I think ensuring you do complete sets of reps with control and perfect technique is best advice for almost every kind of resistance routine


----------



## ekko (Dec 3, 2008)

quad mass = leg press m8

squats = overall size

do both but use the leg press to failure strip the weights and carry on

everyone ive seen who cant grow there legs doesnt train them hard enough

another tip is train them on a monday when most others are doing chest,

chances are you will be rested from the weekend and you'll be adequately carbed up and ready, (the old priority principle) hit ye week points first


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

essexboy said:


> My God.There is another member here who understands the prerequiste for muscle growth.


 Haha good man. You have to really grit your teeth to get through it and its like punishment, but worth it!


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Whack BB lunges in as a finisher, you wont be able to sit on the toilet your glutes will be sore, great excerise.


----------



## jim. (Jun 8, 2009)

How about hitting them more. Squats, leg press, extensions, lunges etc...


----------



## Spratty (Jul 21, 2010)

Best is to keep it simple IMO. All i did was legpress, leg extension, leg curl, and then one other exercise of ur choise. Keeping reps between 8-12 sets 3-5,doing power so down really slow and explode back. Worked for me gt my legs upto 29" natty


----------



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

zelobinksy said:


> Isometric and slow contractions.
> 
> Works for me, especially on my calves.


Nice, how much can you squat btw?


----------

